
Ensuring your HTML emails look great and get delivered - luccastera
http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/design/ensuring-your-html-emails-look-great-and-get-delivered
======
Elfan
If you want email to be looked at and be delivered why would you use HTML?

~~~
brlewis
I think my photo-sharing site's use of HTML in email is justified.

~~~
Elfan
That is an interesting situation where a group of users might opt in and HTML
could be a useful thing.

Are you sending photos via email? Aren't browsers generally a more pleasant
way to view photos than mail clients?

~~~
brlewis
Having the thumbnails show in the email itself means people don't have to
break their stride to know whether the photos are ones they're interested in.
I keep in touch with a lot of family and old friends using the same email.
Different people care about different photos.

------
ivankirigin
Am I the only one who hates corporate email so much? Even for companies I
like, I hate receiving email from them.

I'd love to have a no-email policy. Email scams could then be avoided, unless
people respond to phishing despite a declaration, "we will never email you".

------
cosmok
If you use Entourage on a mac then, this script will be helpful:
[http://scriptbuilders.net/files/sendcomplexhtmlwithinlinefil...](http://scriptbuilders.net/files/sendcomplexhtmlwithinlinefiles20040.4.1.html)
I have used it and it works wonderfully well.

------
bootload
_"... Who is sending the email is becoming more important than what the email
says ..."_

So why the brochure in the mail instead of short punchy messages with a link
to a brochure?

------
imsteve
> If they don't remember giving you their permission, they'll mark your email
> as spam

which makes changing domain names so hard.

